# A question for W1zzard about the artifact scanner



## jmattick (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey. I have a lot of friends with Geforce cards... I consider them the darkside.   But, regardless, everytime they see me fire up ATItool, they wish they had something for their Nvidia cards, not to overclock, just to scan for artifacts.

So, my question is, W1zzard, do you think that you could either make a version of ATItool that installs without a ATI card, or just remove everything but the artifact scanner and make it downloadable... I know many people would be grateful.

Just a thought.

TIA.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2004)

nv users can use atitool right now (make sure you get 0.0.23 b9 where the non-ati crash was fixed)

scanning should work then .. feedback is appreciated very much


----------

